# Different Types on Saying Goodbye



## SalvinaZerelda (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm not good at saying goodbyes.. I'm kind of supersticious that if you tell someone goodbye that something bad might happen to them.

and often times I just don't feel bothered to say good bye..

I guess I know some people expect you to say good bye, though, and those people seem to make good byes awkward.. like it takes way too long to leave..


----------



## mikan (May 25, 2014)

Do you always make sure (even sometimes going out of your way) to say goodbye? Yeah

Do you tend to not bother with saying goodbye unless it's an important person and you're not going to see them for a long time? Yeah

Do you find long-term goodbyes uncomfortable and avoid them in particular? No

How do you generally say goodbye? "Bye" and hug if you're a friend.

Do you find yourself saying variations of goodbye multiple times before actually parting? No


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

*Do you always make sure (even sometimes going out of your way) to say goodbye?*

I never go out of my way to say goodbye. Usually, I just say a variation of goodbye and leave, I dont care for saying goodbye to multiple people in a group.

*Do you tend to not bother with saying goodbye unless it's an important person and you're not going to see them for a long time?*

I usually say goodbye to everyone.

*Do you find long-term goodbyes uncomfortable and avoid them in particular?*

Do you mean long-term as in Im not going to see the person for a while? No problem, same treatment.

*How do you generally say goodbye?*

I give a variation of goodbye. Online I usually use "see you/yall later".

*Do you find yourself saying variations of goodbye multiple times before actually parting?*

If I choose one variation then Ill usually stick to it. People who keep talking when Im obviously ready to leave, pretty much one foot out of the door, just standing there, theyre the worst. They mean well but its just annoying as fk.


----------



## westlose (Oct 9, 2014)

*Do you always make sure (even sometimes going out of your way) to say goodbye?*
No. It doesn't make any sense to me. I only do it to stay polite, but in fact I don't really care. Life is continuous, and unless I will not see this person for a long time, I don't need to say goodbye. 
If I see this person everyday, I don't need to say it.

*Do you tend to not bother with saying goodbye unless it's an important person and you're not going to see them for a long time?*
Yeah, that's what I said above.

*Do you find long-term goodbyes uncomfortable and avoid them in particular?*
Not really. It's fine to say good bye to a person you will not see for a long time. This is an important moment, and should be enjoyed entirely.

*How do you generally say goodbye?*
I stay with the person as much as possible, and only leaves when she's gone. I smile and look the person in her eyes. This is the best way to show her my implication, and my feelings toward her.

*Do you find yourself saying variations of goodbye multiple times before actually parting?*
No. I will only say good bye when I'm sure I'm gone.


----------



## ObservantFool (Apr 1, 2015)

I always say goodbye after an interaction with someone. I do this to avoid seeming abrupt, and because I was under the impression that it was common courtesy. Prolonging the conversation for just those few seconds conveys to me that the other person appreciates talking to me. I will occasionally let the people around me know when I'm going out (unless I know they don't care about that sort of thing) because being private about everything can make the relationship feel less intimate, and plus they might be wondering.

*Do you find long-term goodbyes uncomfortable and avoid them in particular?*
They are uncomfortable, mainly because I'm concerned about saying just the right thing to make that person feel cared about, without making things depressing. There are other ways of doing this, but to me, saying goodbye is like the bow on the present; it adds that extra nice touch and ties everything together.

*How do you generally say goodbye?*
Most commonly, "Bye, (person), see you later"! I especially make sure to say "see you later" specifically if I know I won't see that person for a while, in addition to an "I'll call you", "have fun", or something like that. It keeps us close, as opposed to just saying "goodbye", which sounds more final.

*Do you find yourself saying variations of goodbye multiple times before actually parting?*
Sometimes, if one of us thinks of something to say after the initial goodbye.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

Aelthwyn said:


> ---------------
> What sparks these questions is I have observed that *some people don't have a natural inclination to specifically conclude interactions,* they'll just leave when they're done without feeling a compulsion to say goodbye or let people know they're leaving or actively signal in some way that they'd like to conclude this interaction, *while others seem to almost make a big show of it and draw out saying goodbye at the end of interactions,* even minor ones when they're going to see the person again very soon.
> 
> In some contexts this can seem rude - by depriving the other person of the chance to finish up their side of things or the right to acknowlege that _yes we're done_ or _no I'm not ready for you to go yet_. In other cases it doesn't seem rude, it's just how some people are. Though for myself it is rather unexpected and baffling.
> ...


*Do you always make sure (even sometimes going out of your way) to say goodbye?* 
Not really, it kind of depends. In real life I feel I should say goodbye so people know Im not coming back (if Im in a big group I feel fine just leaving, but in small groups I let people know so they dont wait round for me).

*Do you tend to not bother with saying goodbye unless it's an important person and you're not going to see them for a long time?*
I dont say goodbye online unless it's to someone I respect/care about a fair amount - offline I tend to say bye if it is needed i.e. to make sure people aren't waiting round for me when Im not coming back. I'll say bye to family always, because they matter a lot to me, and to close friends.

*Do you find long-term goodbyes uncomfortable and avoid them in particular?*
Yes, I made sure my mum didn't come all the way into the airport when I was going on my year abroad (university exchange) because I get very uncomfortable (plus I was worried she'd get upset and so it might be easier for her if I just went).

*How do you generally say goodbye?*
I wave/raise a hand and say "bye"/"See you". If its saying bye to someone I care about I'll give them a hug/kiss.

*Do you find yourself saying variations of goodbye multiple times before actually parting?*
This happens sometimes and I dont like it - when you say bye then you end up going in the same direction or the person carries on talking so you have to say bye over and over (I dont always say it again unless I like the person a fair amount).


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

*Do you always make sure (even sometimes going out of your way) to say goodbye?* 

It depends entirely on how close that person and I are. If we are very close, then I would drop everything. In most cases, I'm fine with just contacting them through the internet and/or seeing them again next time.

*Do you tend to not bother with saying goodbye unless it's an important person and you're not going to see them for a long time?*

To an extent. I don't really like the outward sad emotionality that can come with goodbyes. I love when goodbyes are a short happy wave and "bye!" from both parties and it's over with. If it's someone I love then I like to be able to demonstrate that I care about them and am thinking about them before they go regardless of what the emotions will be. 

*Do you find long-term goodbyes uncomfortable and avoid them in particular?*

Actually I'm usually pretty unemotional with longterm goodbyes - unless it's with someone really close - but even then I tend to stay positive. I'm typically happy and excited for the person and whatever they're doing. If I'm going to cry, which is really rare, I do so later.

*How do you generally say goodbye?*

Talk about the future, try to get them happy/excited about what they're doing if they're not, talk about shared good times, tell them I'll miss them and look forward to seeing them again, share contact information, tell them I love them if applicable. 

*Do you find yourself saying variations of goodbye multiple times before actually parting?*

Only with my family and boyfriend. I think my best friend from high school and I said it a few times too.


----------



## WildRaspberries (Jun 7, 2015)

*Do you always make sure (even sometimes going out of your way) to say goodbye?*
It depends on the situation. If i'm currently talking to them, i'll obviously say goodbye when I (or they) need to leave. If I was in a social gathering, like @Rice said, I would tell the host I am going to be leaving, but I wouldn't make an effort to say goodbye to everyone. 

*Do you tend to not bother with saying goodbye unless it's an important person and you're not going to see them for a long time?*
Usually, yes. I suppose i'd make a slightly larger effort than just a 'bye', and walk away. 

*Do you find long-term goodbyes uncomfortable and avoid them in particular?*
Yes, definitely. I find emotional goodbyes very very uncomfortable. I'll usually avoid seeing people in an obvious 'long term goodbye' situation for this reason. Or i'll just text them goodbye, because it's less awkward. I've been to a few 'goodbye parties' where everyone has started crying, and it's horrible. 

*How do you generally say goodbye?*
I'll say, "goodbye", hahaha.

*Do you find yourself saying variations of goodbye multiple times before actually parting?*
Not unless the other person is doing it. I'll just say 'goodbye' and leave.


----------

